# Kansas City Trial?



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Any news??


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Heard the Open was a triple and the Q was very tough. That's all I know.

Aaron*


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Anything??


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Come on somebody....


----------



## STRUVE (Jul 22, 2005)

Open had 15 back to a very difficult 4th series. 5,6,8,15,16,21,22,24,27,30,32,35,48,58,59. 
35 back for land blind in Am


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS to Scott Dewey 
Open
1st place-Rumor owner Steve Robben
2nd place-Yukon owner Chuck & Mary Jane Schweikert
RJ-Colonel-owner Steve Robben


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

That's awesome! Nice work Rock River!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

birdthrower51 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to Scott Dewey
> Open
> 1st place-Rumor owner Steve Robben
> 2nd place-Yukon owner Chuck & Mary Jane Schweikert
> RJ-Colonel-owner Steve Robben



*Ditto what Glenda said! That also makes him FC Rumor!!!! Congratz to Steve, Fran and Scott!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

birdthrower51 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to Scott Dewey
> Open
> 1st place-Rumor owner Steve Robben
> 2nd place-Yukon owner Chuck & Mary Jane Schweikert
> RJ-Colonel-owner Steve Robben


Yeah, and a couple JAMs, too! And the hits just keep on comin'!!

Congrats again to Scott and all the owners! Nice work!

JS


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

birdthrower51 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to Scott Dewey
> Open
> 1st place-Rumor owner Steve Robben
> 2nd place-Yukon owner Chuck & Mary Jane Schweikert
> RJ-Colonel-owner Steve Robben



Way to go Scott & Issac and the rest of the team. Awsome!!


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats to Martha Blank and Lassie on their Open 4th and their new AFC title as well!!!!

Tim


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congrats to Martha and Lassie!!!!!


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Does anyone have the full results for the Open, AM, Qual, Derby?


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS again, Steve Robben on the Amt win with Inca & to Jim Byrd & Brody for the 4th, Chuck Schweikert for a Jam with Yukon.


----------



## chocoholic (Jul 1, 2009)

Does anyone have results for the derby???


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

carol morehouse won the derby with Blu


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Amateur results . . .

1st - #5, Aksarben's Prince, O/H Steve Robben
2nd - #45, Coolwater's Hurricane Alley, O/H Alex Washburn
3rd - #8, Chances R On The Road Again, O/H John Gianladis
4th - #62, Cosmo's Raft Creek Storm, O/H Jim Byrd
RJ - #56, Git-R-Dun Daz-ee, O/H Debbie Bohnsack
Jams -
#6, Kiss of the Devil, O/H Bob Hanssen
#15, Suite Judy Blue Eyes, O/H Bill Burks
#18, FC Landover GoldenDaze Yukon, O/H Chuck Schweikert
#19, Sand Valleys Blew Star, O/Scott Butler, H/Bruce Ahlers
#31, FC-AFC My Name is Bocephus, O/H Bob Hayden
#36, Firemarks Million Dollar Baby MH, O/H Michael Castelli
#58, Lil Whiskey Girl, O/H Mark Struve
#59, Trip Macbunn, O/H Roger Magnusson


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Debbie said:


> Amateur results . . .
> 
> 1st - #5, Aksarben's Prince, O/H Steve Robben
> 2nd - #45, Coolwater's Hurricane Alley, O/H Alex Washburn
> ...


*Congratz to All!!! Way to go Steve, Open and Am win in the same weekend!!!! 

Aaron*


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Debbie, good going on finishing the amateur with Daz-ee!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Way to go Steve Robben and Scott Dewey! That week of training at Steve's paid off!

Scott, as Randy Jackson says on AI, "You're Dope"!


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Derby

1st Blue/morehouse
2nd bailey/lasnek
3rd Sweet/Bogusky
4th Isaac/Eckett

RJ Taser/Marr

Jams

Annie/ Gassner/Dr Bruce handler
mattie/Kavan
Boone/Burson


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Other Open results

3rd 58
RJ 48
Jams
35
32
22
16
5


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

And congrats to Castelli & Haley for jammin' the AM!

She's a player, too. (Haley ... not Mike )

JS


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

JS said:


> And congrats to Castelli & Haley for jammin' the AM!
> 
> She's a player, too. (Haley ... not Mike )
> 
> JS


lol

Mikey will catch up. Good going Haley!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Mike,
Thanks for posting the results! Congrats on your Jam with Haley! Quite a girl you've got there....makes you look good 
Diane


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Yo Mike ! Congrats on the JAM in the AM! Go Haley!


----------



## chocoholic (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the derby results!!


----------

